# Favorite Felling Notch



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 24, 2002)

What is your favorite felling notch to use


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 24, 2002)

if i am felling the whole tree at once i like the open face, but as stated in a differant post i'm not always after board feet if it is just a short spar left after we have topped it then i use a conventional notch


----------



## logcutter429 (Oct 24, 2002)

When i want a tree to go exactly where i want it to go.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 24, 2002)

I think a wide face with a back cut inline with the apex is the safest way to go.

I only use the plunge/bore if I'm working on a tricky tree that needs a lot of wedge work to jack it up.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 25, 2002)

JPS,

I agree with you on the plunge cut I usually only use this method if I have to do some serious wedging,I have never used a jack though..

I tend to lean towards the Humboldt when felling on hillsides or for board ft,and I use the conventional for pulp cutting I very rarely use a open face although I do believe this is the safest notch to use but it waist alot of wood...

Later Rob..


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 25, 2002)

Dan,

I take most of my wood to Estes Lumber in Londonderry,and sometimes I will take some to Timco.Who do you know in the area??I also have a trucker friend that hauls some of my pulp to VT I don't remember the name of the mill though it's close to Barre,I don't "ocassionally" fell and haul pulp it's pretty much on a daily basis unless I take a day off of course.I know my operation is on the small side but I still produce some very good amounts of wood daily.

Later Rob..


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Nov 2, 2002)

Ok guy's where's a good place on the net to find some info on felling techniques besides OSHA's site,I'm looking for some advanced felling tech,I already use plunge cut's,bore cut's,open,humboldt,conventional notches,I'm interested in some other techniques....

Later Rob..


----------



## JimL (Nov 2, 2002)

I put in whatever notch i choose, then plunge in with my back cut, leaving a 6" wide 1.5-2" thick piece of wood in the back. Then i pull the saw out and go to the other side if i need to. Do all the wedge placement i feel is needed. Then cut that last little bit. If its not going over i drive the wedges home... 

do almost all of them this way. This way i get a perfect hinge everytime.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Nov 2, 2002)

JimL,

I agree that is a good way of felling although I must say I have only used that technique a few times maybe I oughta try it out again this week and see how good it works..

Later Rob...


----------



## JimL (Nov 2, 2002)

Yeah, i find i can make a perfect hinge and have a nice fell job, not wondering if i cut enough or not......

Also I can just buzz off that little bit and walk back away, not run for me life...


----------



## Mahk (Nov 2, 2002)

Rob;

Check out: www.forestapps.com. This is the web site of Forest Applications, formerly The Game of Logging, which was run by Tim Ard and Soren Erikson. There was a good thread on the ISA web site (I think it was called 'The Felling Cut), but that was archived and may not be retrievable. 

Also look at these books: "The Fundamentals of General Tree Work" by Gerald Beranek and "Professional Timber Falling" by D. Douglas Dent. Both are available from Bailey's. Dent has a web site, but it is basically a catalogue of his products. If you want the URL I have it bookmarked and can look it up later. Right now all I can remember is 'DDD Books'.

Judging by your list of notches you know a good deal already. All of the above references discuss wedges, but I think that the Forest Apps. site is the only one that describes setting the hinge with a bore cut, leaving a strap (at the back of the back cut) setting the wedges and then cutting the strap. 

What is the difference between a plunge cut and a bore cut?

Mahk


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Nov 3, 2002)

Mahk,

I have already checked out Tim's site definetly some good info on there.There is no difference in a bore/plunge cut it's just some people call it one or the other.I was taught quite a few other types of notches and felling techniques when I went to get certified as a professional logger by the NHTOA,I also have atteneded one of the Arbormaster courses a few years ago..


Later Rob..


----------



## TheMDTreeman (Nov 15, 2002)

STIHL<

Husquarna has a site with some stuff on it, maybe it will be useful, or maybe it is all just rehash to you
http://www.international.husqvarna.com/node85.asp
Tree workers get into more crotches than anyone. 

Frank


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Nov 15, 2002)

yup you are right it's all rehash to me I just got done reading Douglas Dents book that guy really know's his stuff..

LAter Rob.


----------



## fun_chopper (Dec 2, 2002)

I will usually use a good humbolt, to conserve good inches of timber, since I sell it whole for vigas (every inch counts!)-Matt


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Dec 3, 2002)

Chopper,

I do exactly the same thing must conserve every last inch


----------

